# resin casting



## skystriker (Mar 26, 2008)

HI I was wondering if anyone has done any resion casting to make lost/broken parts?


The resion is I have an 1/24 mustang kit that missing half of an wheel hub.

really don't want to spend $30 for an resin kit for one little part,and I havn't never tired using an resin casting kits.

To but it short I am looking for some one, who would be willing to help me if I was to send the part I need recast of.


Please any one.

Thank you


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

$30 is about fair for asking someone else to do it. Casting, done right, takes a couple of days just to make the molds. Have you looked for pre-made replacements? If this is an airplane, you may have luck finding new hubs through someone like Squadron (www.squadron.com).


----------



## skystriker (Mar 26, 2008)

well I went an bit  the bullet and bought an resin casing kit from my local hobby store, didn't like the rubber molding part the kit (1pt to 10pt ratio mix).

So I went on ebay found an 1 to 1 ratio RTV Urethane Molding Rubber Kit and useing some my old lego along with some clay that I had laying around.

After spraying the half the casting box that held the clay/hub with some cooking spray,and attach the other half the casting I pour about 4oz of the urethane mix. It took about 2hr for the mix to harding up. After I demolded the hub and resprayed the mold I mix up about 1oz of resin and poured.


The part came out OK if I think so for my frist time casting resin. Now I ready to try something big


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Good!

The advantage of the 10:1 RTV silicon is that you will get more detail and more time for air bubbles to rise out.

Good luck, have fun, ask questions when you need to.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

yes, thats true. Recently I made a mold of a Dalek base with all the domes on it, etc. The mold material was setting as I poured it (1-1) and trapped many bubbles. It gelled in about 3 minutes. Great for fast turnover of simple parts but causes problems for more complex ones.


----------

